# Dog Sitter/Walker Service..



## abbylauren (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, If you're looking for a dog sitter or dog walker in Sheffield, S26 area then please don't hesitate to give me a call. I am able to come to your house & look after your pets (especially dogs - I have 5 of them myself)

I have studied an Animal Management Course Level 3 and have recently been working at a Boarding Kennels but due to them selling it I am now looking for a new job 

Like I say, please don't hesitate to give me a call!


----------



## tlewis (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

You forgot your contact details, good luck with the job hunt


----------

